# Mopane



## BandCollector (Oct 18, 2020)

The dancing Chef
 :

*Uses*

In summer the leaves of _C. mopane_ are fed on by swarms of fat, dark greyish mopane worms, which can reach almost 10 cm long. These are rich in protein and are eaten by people, either roasted or dried. The sale of dried mopane worms is an important income source for many people, creating a local economy. Other traditional uses of the mopane tree include the making of houses and kraal fences, the chewing of twigs as tooth brushes, the use of bark to make twine and for tanning, and the use of leaves for healing wounds. The hard, reddish heartwood timber was used to make railway sleepers and as props for mining activities. This is one South Africa's heaviest timbers and is apparently difficult to work because of its hardness, but this also makes it termite-resistant, therefore a popular choice for fence posts and flooring. The Gonometa moth caterpillar spins silken cocoons which are harvested as wild silk to make cloth.

Personally I would think since it is a hardwood that it would be suitable for smoking. . .But that is just me.

Perhaps someone from Africa will come by and help you out with this.

Good luck,

John


----------



## dave schiller (Oct 21, 2020)

Looks like nobody has anything to say about mopane, so I'll add what I found about the wood other than what you've already stated.  Mopane is in the legume family, same as acacia and mesquite.  Since those woods are OK for smoking meat, mopane is probably also OK.

That said, why are you asking about it?  The wood grows in Africa and your tag says you're in Pennsylvania.  You planning to import it?


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 21, 2020)

[QUOTE="dave shiller"

That said, why are you asking about it?  The wood grows in Africa and your tag says you're in Pennsylvania.  You planning to import it?
[/QUOTE]

I have no interest in woods from Africa.

The information I posted was for a new member: 

 The dancing Chef
 .

He posted his question regarding mopane in the Chat Room (probably by mistake) and I thought I would post the info in the proper forum. 

I see that he has not responded so I am guessing he bailed out of the our sight.

John


----------

